# Removing scuffs from Platsic interior.



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

Got a few scuffs/marks on the inside of my drivers door. I thinks its where the last owner used to get in and out of the car and drag their shoe along it.

EDIT:



Wondered if you have any advice on how to remove them... Ive tried APC and dash wipes but its clearly deeper than that... They aren't really scratched.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about trying an interior dressing like Poor Boys natrual look dressing, that may mask over the scuffs.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How about trying an interior dressing like Poor Boys natrual look dressing, that may mask over the scuffs.


That could work, I think I may have a dressing at home... I cant remember, got so many products lol.

I wondered if I was to wet sand it, and then use a dressing it would work...

But I guess that likely to remove the 'texture' of the plastic slightly.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

grinnell27 said:


> That could work, I think I may have a dressing at home... I cant remember, got so many products lol.
> 
> I wondered if I was to wet sand it, and then use a dressing it would work...
> 
> But I guess that likely to remove the 'texture' of the plastic slightly.


Give that a go fella and failing that then get yourself a heat gun and if you feel confident set the gun to low heat and at a distance of six inches carefuly heat away the scuffs, but it can be risky or my last port of call would be to get advice from an interior repair specialist.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Give that a go fella and failing that then get yourself a heat gun and if you feel confident set the gun to low heat and at a distance of six inches carefuly heat away the scuffs, but it can be risky or my last port of call would be to get advice from an interior repair specialist.


Thanks man, Ill try that and let you know


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

grinnell27 said:


> Thanks man, Ill try that and let you know


Please do fella, I am keen to know how you get on. :thumb:


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Please do fella, I am keen to know how you get on. :thumb:


Quick questions, when you say 'heat away the scuffs'. Do you mean just pass the gun over them and they will go away?

Or do I need to actually do anything to agitate them?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you tried scrubbing with a brush and some apc - you could try a magic sponge


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

grinnell27 said:


> Quick questions, when you say 'heat away the scuffs'. Do you mean just pass the gun over them and they will go away?
> 
> Or do I need to actually do anything to agitate them?


You will need an ordinary pencil rubber, all you need to do is sway the heat gun from side to side from a distance of six inches until the plastic gets a little shiny then allow the plastic to cool down then use the rubber to reduce the level of shine then afterwards treat the panel with interior dressing. But be very careful as you run the risk of burning through so first have a really good think! about how confident your are with this. I have tried it many times over the years with much worse scuffs than yours so I guess I have that experience. But please do not attempt this if you are not confident enough to do it and first try the interior dressing as I think this will mask most of it. Good luck


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Get a heat gun (or the misses hairdryer) out and slowing go over the section. 

Failing that, a bit of panel wipe on a cloth could help.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

I like a challenge but it does sound risky... Even though you make it sound easy lol... Hmmm dressing first lol


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Nah it's easy, the defects will fade ages before you start melting anything. 

Shame you're not closer, I could have done it for you in less than a minute.


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, with the surface not being scratched I have found that kitchen sponge (the ones that have one rough side) - see attachment, works a treat. Lightly wet the green surface of the sponge and apply a small amount of washing up liquid. Start be applying light pressure on the area to be treated, check the surface and increase the pressure if required. Rinse surface and dry. Then apply your usual interior dressing to finish off - I use Hubikote Dash followed by AF Spritz and you should be left with a great finish.:thumb:


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Got some great ideas in here!

Thanks everyone. I always come here for advice, only recently started posting more... was more of a lurker.

Should have more posts than 80 as ive been here since 2012 haha.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

grinnell27 said:


> Got some great ideas in here!
> 
> Thanks everyone. I always come here for advice, only recently started posting more... was more of a lurker.
> 
> Should have more posts than 80 as ive been here since 2012 haha.


Always worth a post or two every so often, we won't bite you.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha. Yeah for sure, I'm going to try and be more active on here


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine are the same so i may try the sponge idea, the plastic on top of the sills are the same so may try also.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Mine are in the same state. Will try the ideas out not sure about heating the plastic but will certainly give other idea a good go


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

It's about the quality of the posts not the quantity



grinnell27 said:


> Got some great ideas in here!
> 
> Thanks everyone. I always come here for advice, only recently started posting more... was more of a lurker.
> 
> Should have more posts than 80 as ive been here since 2012 haha.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I may have to make a video clip to show how easy these repairs are.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Exactly ALLR. 

Yeah you should mate!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like a few are going to have a go with the sponge. Piccies before and after then guys


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll get a pic up soon guys, I used a sponge with APC to lightly agitate the surface. Wiped with microfibres and then applied trim restorer... Looks great now


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You need to try a magic sponge first before heat gun. 
Gonz.


----------

